# Anyone Know about Morden PR Process?



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello Dear Expats,

I just 2 days ago heard about Morden nominee program and read all the required information, even I am following up an agent. 

I am thinking to apply this one as well, I am software developer, working since 4 years. I know their targeted occupations are different but they accept other occupations, they written there. 

Can you please let know how much old funds required to show them sufficient settlement funds? I want to apply by myself, don't want to go with any agent.

Best Regards
Mandy


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

What is morden PR process or morden nominee program???


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

morden nominee program

Can you please solve my query?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

mandy2137 said:


> morden nominee program








> Can you please solve my query?



No because I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------

